# North Topsail



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

First time visiting that area in NC, heading down in late June. Will be fishing in front of the house, of course, also not far from the pier, but probably not going to pay $12 a day when I have a perfectly good shore license. Was looking at the satellite maps and the inlet at the North end looks like it's popular with ORV access and a dredged channel right off the beach. Was wondering how the fishing was there or if there are any other decent spots I should check out.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

the current will really rip through the new river inlet unless you're there on a slack tide. fishing the surf can produce but the pinfish will be thick and you will have a hard time keeping bait on your rig.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

As greg12345 mentioned, try and hit the inlet a hour before, during and a hour after low tide so you can see the trough or cut right next to the sand line and fish in the trough, throwing out even 30 or 40' generally will hang you up. You can cast out more toward the mouth of the inlet if desired but I pretty much fish the trough, have seen many big tails splashing just a foot or two off the sand in that trough. Now that you have seen the cut at low tide, you can still fish it after a high tide now knowing where it is. Another good area to try is to your right of the parking lot in front of the homes with sand bags in front of them. There is a post out in the ocean which sometimes has a nice cut running near it also. Both of those areas are good places to find bait also if you use a throw net. If you have children with you, keep them away from the inlet, a few sadly have drowned there. Where are you staying on the island? Good luck.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

South inlet used to hold plenty of mullet and tiger stripes minnows, flounder right off the beach with the changing of tides.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

still does. also holds plenty of lizardfish. catch about 15 of those to every legal flounder you pull out of the south inlet.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

greg12345, do you find the south inlet (Topsail inlet) more productive than New River inlet?, or about the same? Been fishing the New River inlet for over 25 yrs. along with fishing the surf in front of the sand bag houses, where we usually stayed. I haven't done that well up there in the last 4 years ( Oct. time frame) and was wondering if it's just up there or the whole stretch from one inlet to the other??,...pop.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info poppop, we'll be just South of Seaview Pier. I'll probably mostly fish the suds near the house but may venture out a little if I need to change my luck.


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Half a mile north of the sea view pier used to be a good spot. In front of the now moved Baptist Church.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I happened to be down at NTB when they moved that Baptist church, a little tricky going down New River Inlet rd., then got to see it go across the high rise bridge, pretty sure it's new location if out past the Food Lion on Old Folkstown rd.. I never fished its original area on the island. You are quite welcome pmcdaniel, I have never been down fishing in the summer, busy in my fields during that time but as I get closer to being underground I may change all that, good luck and let us know how you did,...pop.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Looking back at the Pier posts from the last couple of years looks like just about anything might be biting. I'll be close enough to the pier to scope it out and see what they are pulling up, if anything, so that's a plus.


----------

